# Tulsa RC hunt test



## 2blackdogs (Apr 28, 2003)

Does anyone know if Tulsa is going to host a spring HT? It's not on EE.

AL


----------



## Marcia (Oct 28, 2003)

Tulsa's Hunt Test will be May 12th & 13th at the Fort Gibson area


----------



## goldenguy (Oct 27, 2003)

*who are the judges?*

Anybody know who the judges are going to be at Tulsa RC?


----------



## Patrick Johndrow (Jan 19, 2003)

*Re: who are the judges?*



goldenguy said:


> Anybody know who the judges are going to be at Tulsa RC?



Yes...there will be judges.


----------



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

*.*

I believe he asked WHO not if.


----------



## Patrick Johndrow (Jan 19, 2003)

*Re: .*



fowl hunter said:


> I believe he asked WHO not if.


Not sure who but I know there will be two each.


----------



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

*.*

Man ,good answer Im glad you knew that.it would have sucked to show up to just one.


----------



## Patrick Johndrow (Jan 19, 2003)

*Re: .*



fowl hunter said:


> Man ,good answer Im glad you knew that.it would have sucked to show up to just one.


know what you mean...one time we had three show up and then one....luckly we had someone with math skills and they took the three plus one and made four...then just that fast we had two and two...still not sure how they worked that out but it was pretty impressive.


----------



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

*..*

lol


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

Stay tuned as the saga continues.


----------



## okvet (Jun 20, 2006)

can't find it on EE yet??


----------



## Art Geddes (Aug 30, 2003)

Tulsa RC hunt test is up on Entry Express. 

Art


----------



## Patrick Johndrow (Jan 19, 2003)

*Re: .*



Patrick Johndrow said:


> fowl hunter said:
> 
> 
> > I believe he asked WHO not if.
> ...



Told ya...Two Each. :wink:


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: .*



Patrick Johndrow said:


> Patrick Johndrow said:
> 
> 
> > fowl hunter said:
> ...


*I haven't looked yet but I am betting on Patrick and Paul! 8) 

Aaron*


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

Is Schrader running this hunt test?

:lol:


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

I heard Farmer was coming with an order book for his DVD and a bunch of FC;s to try and sweep the juniors. 

Ken, why dont you bring Dozer up and see if you can get him a senior pass.


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

Tulsa Slim said:


> I heard Farmer was coming with an order book for his DVD and a bunch of FC;s to try and sweep the juniors.
> 
> Ken, why dont you bring Dozer up and see if you can get him a senior pass.


I would, but I think I have to pull weeds that weekend. :wink:


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

Its mothers day weekend, i wont be there either. :wink:


----------



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

*.*

with all the hunting that Dozer does I doubt he would have too hard of a time with the hunt test,but I have seen FT dogs have a tough time.


----------



## Patrick Johndrow (Jan 19, 2003)

Tulsa Slim said:


> Its mothers day weekend, i wont be there either. :wink:



Because your wife won't let you.


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

Patrick Johndrow said:


> Tulsa Slim said:
> 
> 
> > Its mothers day weekend, i wont be there either. :wink:
> ...


It would compare to telling your wife you going to a strip club on your wedding anniversary. Sounds like fun but its just not worth it.


----------



## Polock (Jan 6, 2003)

It's also the weekend of Jerry's Gentlemens Retreat at Farmer's place............so I'll be in Texas.................. 8)


----------



## Patrick Johndrow (Jan 19, 2003)

Tulsa Slim said:


> Patrick Johndrow said:
> 
> 
> > Tulsa Slim said:
> ...



"whipped" is a word that comes to mind.


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Patrick Johndrow said:


> Tulsa Slim said:
> 
> 
> > Patrick Johndrow said:
> ...


It wasn't the fact that PJ and i were AT the strip club on their anniversary, it was The Dallas Men's Club gift certificate he brought home as her present that pissed her off.

SM


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

Shayne Mehringer said:


> Patrick Johndrow said:
> 
> 
> > Tulsa Slim said:
> ...


And the hicky.


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Tulsa Slim said:


> Shayne Mehringer said:
> 
> 
> > Patrick Johndrow said:
> ...


He told her he was carrying his laptop bag and it got hung on a chair and the strap burned his neck. I couldn't keep a straight face. HAHAHA

SM


----------



## Patrick Johndrow (Jan 19, 2003)

Shayne Mehringer said:


> Patrick Johndrow said:
> 
> 
> > Tulsa Slim said:
> ...


the year before I forgot and didn't have a gift and she got pissed off...by the time we left the club it was late and the only place open to buy a gift....there is no pleasing that woman.


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

Patrick Johndrow said:


> Shayne Mehringer said:
> 
> 
> > Patrick Johndrow said:
> ...


*I don't know your wife....but maybe an EE t-shirt and some cash might have been a better choice.  

Aaron*


----------



## Patrick Johndrow (Jan 19, 2003)

Aaron Homburg said:


> Patrick Johndrow said:
> 
> 
> > Shayne Mehringer said:
> ...


I was out of cash...."The Dallas Men's Club"....and Shayne gave away all the EE t-shirt to the girls at the club. I doing my very best to please her......


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Patrick Johndrow said:


> Aaron Homburg said:
> 
> 
> > Patrick Johndrow said:
> ...


Decent guy like you, puts for some serious effort in a relationship only to get crapped on. Typical.

SM


----------



## Patrick Johndrow (Jan 19, 2003)

Shayne Mehringer said:


> Decent guy like you, puts for some serious effort in a relationship only to get crapped on. Typical.
> 
> SM


Hey man...it is what it is...but it wont keep me from trying. Good guys really don't finish last.


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Patrick Johndrow said:


> Good guys really don't finish last.


True.... but they usually die broke.

SM


----------



## Patrick Johndrow (Jan 19, 2003)

Shayne Mehringer said:


> Patrick Johndrow said:
> 
> 
> > Good guys really don't finish last.
> ...


But if you're dead you don't need money???...never understood the fear of dying broke...always thought that was just good timing. :wink:


----------

